# reduced arm movements - checking for Cerabal Palsy



## bumpsmum

Hi all,

Just poping in from premature baby section looking for some advice, my lo was born at 33+4 by emergency section in March due to pre-eclampsia and IUGR, weighing 3lb 11oz but needed very little intervention after first 24 hours and has come on leaps and bounds ever since.

Matthew has become a great deal more active lately and beginning to enjoy tummy-time more and generally more active.

From an early age we noticed that he holds his right arm kinda funny always by his side with the hand facing out almost behind his back, but as a tiny baby thought it was just what babies did (and prob do).

However, last few weeks we have noticed that Matthew is very reluctant to bear any weight on his right side when on his tummy and if placed down with his hands by his side he will make no effort to bring it around even tho left arm shoots round right away. He generally always flops to the left side even in his pram and favours his left hand to grab, bat and hold things although will use his right hand just not as much, his right hand is very much held in a tight fist most of the time but his left is more open. Paranoid-mummy observations have also got me thinking that his arm looks double jointed as if his elbow bends the wrong way.

So today took him to get weighed (12lb 14 now yeah... ) and mentioned to HV who was a little reserved and asked me to stay back and see GP just to let her have a look, Gp felt he did have reduced movement, did a few exercises and observd him on his tum, she asked a few things about his arms and legs etc. She said that she will be writing our concerns to his Paediatrician (luckily he has an app 14th Sept) for a thorough exam, explained that he may get a physio assessment to strenghthen his arm etc but to be prepared for a brain scan.

I work in social care so aware that Cerabal Palsy may be something theyre going to explore, although my experience is limited to adults. Does anyone have any advice or experience of what we can expect or where we go from here?

Trying not to read into it too much he may just be a little delayed in movement in this area. I am quite worried but feel blessed that after such a difficult start he has done so well to get to this point with no major or even minor setbacks that my little man can deal with anything x


----------



## NicolaT

My son had some different issues at birth and in his first years but all due to being prem and having difficulties. He was tested for CP becasue he didnt have any strength in one of his legs and when it came time to learn to crawl it just dragged behind him, and then when he started to do stairs he would use good leg first then seing hte weaker one up! Anyway long and short of it was they offered us a brain scan to see if there had been any oxygen depletion damage at birth/CP to account for problem.

Because it was the only outward problem we could see and he seemed bright in other ways we decided to leave it a year and just concentrate on physio and building up his strength etc.

He is now 6 - has a pretty much normal life, his one leg is def not as strong as the other but then he is not Mr Sporty he is Mr CLever Clogs!! SO he gets on and you only notice anything if you really really look.

My waffle is basically to say if you think your little one is fine in other ways physio might just be the answer - it could all be down to delivery or something. If the Drs think it is not too serious and physio could help then also look at cranial osteopathy with a specialist kids one - those guys work magic.

Good luck and im sorry for the waffle XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hattiehippo

My niece who's 3 now was diagnosed with cerebral palsy at 15 months - she wasn't using her right arm and leg as much as the left and wouldn't grip with her right hand at all. Hers was confirmed with an MRI scan and she has been seeing an physiotherapist and occupational therapist since. Her cp is quite mild physically and she is making really good progress. Most of her milestones have been delayed - her language is about 2 yrs now and she isn't toilet training yet but she is progressing really well. 

I myself work in special education supporting children with difficulties in mainstream schools and see a number of children with cerebral palsy - most are quite mild and are getting on really well. They have physio etc programmes to help them develop their movements and are seen reguarly for updates.

Keep positive - if your son does have cerebral palsy its most likely to be quite mild and with the right exercises and management from when he's little I'm sure he'll do really well. 
Personally I would get it checked out in case there is other issues in the future. My niece has also developed epilepsy associated with the cerebral palsy - my brother and SIL were at least prepared that this was a possibility having had the cp diagnosis.


----------



## sophie c

i work in a school/residential home for children with disabilities and 90% of them have differen degrees of cerebral palsy..i dont know what excactly to say about them seen as everyone is different, "no 2 people/children with cerebral palsy are the same" i know that its something that happens normally at birth or shortly after and if its after 2yrs then its not CP, i know that its not a degenerative condition, it will not worsen and there isnt an increased risk of any child with CP leading a shorter life.
by the sounds of it, if your son does have CP it sounds very mild, there are lots of very bright and active children where i work with the condition...i really dont know what else to say so if you have any questions then feel free to ask me or PM?

this is the company i work for

https://www.scope.org.uk/earlyyears/index.php

sorry if im not much help?

:hugs:
x
xxx


----------

